# Switched to iMac from Windows.



## George Burrows (Mar 28, 2018)

I am now going all Mac and iPad Pro.  I have had a storage, catalog and collection issue since Lightroom three. Finally I cam up with my own system. However, now I has  4 TB of photos in RAW, JPEG  and duplicate folders dating back to 2010.

They are all for my websites.

I am very disappointed with Lightroom CC and will use Lightroom Classic CC on my Mac air and iMac. 

Can I Start over in a Lightroom Classic CC on both Air and iMac now that I am using CC? Can the RAW file be reimported to Lightroom Classic CC?


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Mar 28, 2018)

The Lightroom catalog is platform-agnostic. You can copy your catalog and images to the Mac(s) and keep working. This site contains a lot of instructions on how to do this.


----------

